# Crosshill Kennel Dogs ... contact me



## Buddy&Bella (3 mo ago)

Hello everyone
I am reaching out to anyone who had purchased dogs from Crosshill Kennels.
I purchased a long haired shepherd who will be 3 on July.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Closing - contact OP via PM for more info…


----------

